# Sirius Install



## SnailSpeed2.0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just got an 04 R32 and moving over my Sirius radio I hooked the power up to the 75X terminal under the dash and it works fine when just the key is turned but on start up it must surge and blow the fuse in it any suggestions.


----------

